# Private tests



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

After having some basic tests done at the beginning of the year my Bf and I decided to go for some private tests as we were kind of at a stale mate with the NHS. I had 3 FSH tests and all came back high, (12.1 - 9.3) and BF came back with high abnormality, everything else for him was fine. I also have endo and have had a lot of surgery over the years so my ovaries and tubes have been affected by this. I went to the appointment expecting the worst, but to my amazement I have 16 follicles, I honestly thought I would have a couple of shrivelled up raisins so I was over the moon to say the least! I am also waiing to heard back about my AMH so I hope this comes back OK. I had a lot of scar tissue and fluid round one ovary & tube and some of the follicles were medium to large which is bad aparently but he thinks the reason why I may not be geting pregnant is due to the tubes being affected by the adhesins, he thought our chances of conceiving naturally are very low which is disheartening but he also said due to my tubes being scarred I would be high risk for ecptopic anyway. 

Even better news was last year BF had abnormal results, he took an intense regime of tablets and he has retested again 6 months later at slighlty above average on all counts so that is fantastic news!

He thinks our best bet is IVF, we are at the very beginning of our referral, we haven't been approved yet so fingers crossed we get there soon as I feel I am getting sooooo old and the eggs I do have left are wasting away every month! 

Anyway just hoping the AMH comes back positive, I need a bit of hope that I do have some future babies in there!


----------

